# BOT gloves?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Back On Track gloves for poor circulation or mild arthritis?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've been really pleased with everything else I've had from their range so I'd give them a try!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't take much to talk me into buying some! Lol!


----------

